# Farbe von jungen Koi



## tomkt (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe da mal eine Frage.

Ich habe in meinem Teich 6 junge Koi, alle haben die gleichen Farben,
nähmlich schwarz mit einer gelben Verfärbung am Kopf.

Tut sich da noch was mit zunehmenden Alter ?


Gruß,

Thomas


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Farbe von jugen Koi*

Da kannst du von ausgehen 

Frag aber bitte nicht wie sie werden


----------



## Clovere (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Farbe von jugen Koi*

Hallo Thomas

du kannst davon ausgehen, dass sie noch wachsen werden. Aber farblich wird sich da kaum was tun. Es sind farbliche Rückschläge auf die Naturfarbe. Typisch ist grau, braun, schwarz mit gelber Maske und Flossenansätzen.


----------



## tomkt (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Farbe von jungen Koi*

Hallo nochmal,

OK, das sie wachsen war mir schon klar, 
ich meinte nur ob sie erst dunkel gefärbt sind und später vielleicht 
bunter werden.

Naja, werde ich mal abwarten müssen.

Danke für eure Antworten.


Gruß,

Thomas


----------



## Clovere (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Farbe von jungen Koi*

die Showa kommen als schwarze auf die Welt. Frischgeschlüpfte andere Varietäten sind normalerweise gelb.


----------



## KOI-Petsch (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Farbe von jungen Koi*

Ich finde allerdings auch wie Uwe schon sagt, dass sich die kois mit zunehmendem alter noch verändern. Ist manchmal schön dies zu beobachten und zu sehen was aus den kleinen wird. Ich habe eig auch noch 2 kleine kois ca. 6-8cm im Teich aber irgendwie ist von denen nichts zu sehen :-( ka wieso aber die anderen von 16-40cm kommen alle hoch und die 2 sind spurlos verschwunden :-(


----------



## Reginsche (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Farbe von jungen Koi*

Elmar, dass ist ja interessant.
Du sagst, dass Showas schwarz auf die Welt kommen und die anderen Sorten gelb sind.
Meine frischgeschlüpften sind aber ganz durchsichtig.
Was sollen die denn mal werden?


----------



## Eugen (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Farbe von jungen Koi*

[OT]Das werden mal Ghost-Kois  [/OT]


----------



## hipsu (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Farbe von jungen Koi*

Ich denke mal die Färben sich noch. Einer meiner Goldfische hat nun auch sein Rot verloren und ist komplett weis, der andere ist am Bauch weis geworden.....


----------



## Reginsche (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Farbe von jungen Koi*

Ja genau Eugen und du kommt dann als Geisterjäger zu mir.


----------



## Clovere (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Farbe von jungen Koi*

Hallo Reginsche

wie alt sind die kleinen? Von Durchsichtig war bei meinen nichts zu sehen... entwerder schwarz oder hell (gelb). Die dunklen sind dunkel geblieben ( mit besagter gelber Maske und Flossenansatz ) und die hellen haben gefärbt mit der Zeit ( Ginrin Ki Utsuri ). Ein wahrscheinlich Hi Utsuri war mit etwa1,5 cm leider eingegangen.


----------



## baumr (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Farbe von jungen Koi*

Hallo
Ich habe sowohl bei eigenen Koi-Nachwuchs sowie bei "Japanern" teilweise erhebliche Farbveränderungen festgestellt. Die Farben haben sich immer nach dem Winter verändert. Manche Farben wurden blasser oder aber auch kräftiger, keine Ahnung warum (Fütterung, Wasser oder andere Einflüsse).
Auf jeden Fall ist es interessant, wie sich ein junger Koi entwickelt. 
Gruß Rolf


----------



## Reginsche (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Farbe von jungen Koi*

Die Kleinen sind gestern Abend und heute geschlüpft.
Ich hab sie mir eben noch mal unter der Lupe angeschaut.

Ganz wenige sind ganz blass ins gelbliche aber die anderen sind durchsichtig.
Ich glaub ich muß erst noch mal warten bis sie ein bisschen gewachsen sind.
Man sieht bei den Zwergen die kleinen Augen und auch das Rückgrat. Ansonsten kann man einfach durchgucken.


----------

